# My apologies...



## Charlotte (Oct 5, 2008)

...For not being on the forum that much lately.
We've been packing (we are in the process of moving house). We should be in by Monday when the cleaners have done their buisness and gone. But even after monday i might not be online for a while, we have to get new phone lines connected and sorted out, so i wont be able to go online until thats all sorted. 
Ive also got a new job, I started just over 3 weeks ago, and even tho its only part time, its taking up a lot of my time. AND ive got psycology and biology exams next week so im 'trying' (and failing) to find time to revise for those aswell.

Im coming on the forum in my precious spare time, so im sorry if it may seem like ive dissapeared. I should be back within a fortnight!
Char 
x


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*tut tut*

Good luck with the house move hun!


----------

